# One fish can make a day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Started at noon to fish the incoming and like many trips this fall action was non-stop. But when the rod bent over in half I knew we had a big one. 










The picture does not do the fish justice.. 45 inches long..

Capt Mike


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

looks like he been eating baby ducks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

very nice. i bet it was a fun fight!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Smittroc said:


> looks like he been eating baby ducks!


The man or the fish?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

thats one big unit!!!!

Nice fish too you fishy fingered monster


----------

